# .htaccess für login



## Ramix (24. Mai 2007)

Hey zusammen.

Ich weiss nicht genau ob ich wirklich im richtigen Forum bin, aber sonst wird man mich sicher zurecht weisen...

Jedoch zum Problem:
Ich hab endlich mein eigens Login system mit php (sessionen) fertig....funktioniert super...nur : UNSICHER----> eine login datei:

Wenn Nick & PW richtig----> zu dieser seite
Wenn Nick & PW nicht richtig-----> zu dieser seite

Jetzt ist das Problem: wenn ich im Browser die "Nick und PW richtig" seite eingebe wird sie angezeigt.
Und da ich im moment kaum mehr bock hab da weiter PHP herumzu nörgeln, dachte ich mir: 
Legst die Datei "Nick und PW richtig" doch einfach in ein Verzeichnis und läds da eine .htaccess datei drüber, die den Zugriff das eintippen im Browserfenster verhindert. Und da mein Webhoster sogar eine .htaccess tool geschrieben hat hab ich auf eine schnelle Lösung gehofft.
Wie so oft in der Informatik kam sie nicht----> Jetzt die Frage:

1. Gibt es einen .htaccess code für so einen Fall
2. Kenn mich da nicht wirklich aus: also: wie würde der lauten?

Danke für jede Antwort

GREEZ BINZ


----------



## Erks (17. Juni 2007)

Hi,

Du könntest dir vllt. den hier mal anschauen.

http://eztreme.ez.funpic.de/htaccess/
(Vorrausetzung: Server bei Funpic.de)

Aber um dir den Code mal anzuschauen, wie sowas geschrieben wird, obwohl ich jetzt selbst Probleme hab, dass meine Programmierung nicht angenommen wird, ist der schon gut.


----------

